# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Une douzaine de cabris blanc à adopter - département 69 ou Loire

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Cabris
*Type:* Chèvre
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 11 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 69 - Rhône
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées





 🖤Voilà tout plein de cabris plus câlins et plus attachants les uns que les autres !
Chevrettes et chevreaux sont à ladoption via Liberty ou Dignité Animale
👉🏼Secteur : Rhône, Loire et départements limitrophes
📌Ce ne sont pas des nains 📌
➡️Pour toute question, nous écrire en mp 🖊
➡️Pour toute demande dadoption, merci de remplir le questionnaire : https://www.associationliberty.fr/adoptions/cabris/
🙏🏼 Merci à leur famille daccueil de les chouchouter depuis un mois 🥰










https://www.facebook.com/associationliberty/posts/277725423606536?__tn__=-R

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## doriant

Chevreaux à l'adoption dans le Rhône et départements limitrophes

Merci de TOUT lire avant de nous contacter 

 Ils ne sont PAS nains. 

 Ce sont des mâles non castrés. Ils devront être castrés chirurgicalement à partir de leurs 5/6 mois (entre 40 et 100 selon les vétérinaires). Les mâles ne sentent pas mauvais et ont un caractère similaire à celui des chèvres une fois castrés.

 Comme tout cabri, ils sont joueurs, mais ont aussi besoin dêtre câlinés et davoir une présence quotidienne ! Ils sont en effet particulièrement proches des humain.e.s car ont été élevés au biberon. Ils sont très en demande de présence.

 Ils sont adoptables sous contrat associatif : ils ne peuvent être consommés sous peine de poursuites.

 Ils auront besoin dun abri bien isolé (SANS jours entre les planches), sans courants dair et fermé avec une porte.

 Ils sont à adopter par 2 au minimum si vous navez pas dautre chèvre ou bouc, les caprins ayant besoin de congénères.

 Ils auront besoin dun enclos sécurisé de hauteur suffisante et dune superficie dau moins 1000 m² par chèvre (avec des éléments pour les distraire).

 Ils pèseront entre 50 et 100kg adulte (taille normale).

 Ils pourront vivre jusqu'à 15 ans et devront être soigné toute leur vie (vermifuge, vaccination, parage des sabots, visites vétérinaire chaque fois que nécessaire).

 Ce ne sont pas des simples tondeuses. Ils aiment la compagnie, les terrains et la végétation variés.

 Nous demandons 25 de frais d'adoption pour un chevreau.

-------

Pour toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le questionnaire : https://www.associationliberty.fr/adoptions/cabris/

----------


## GADYNETTE

allez des petites familles

----------

